# Santa!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Just wanted to share the pics I took today. We did pictures with Santa at my friends store.

Of course, my two kids <3










Mia, the wild little frenchie girl










Otto (left) and Sascha (right). Sascha is the little weenie I fostered this summer. I loved seeing her, she's still the sweetest and happiest little weenie. 










Emmett and Liezel










Lucy the Boston Terrier










Bentley, Buckwheat and Molly the pugs lol










Lady, the bulldog/basset hound mix










Ella, the pitiful 15 week old mastiff pup










Maddie


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Bear, the husky, who was rescued from a neglectful situation and is blind in both eyes, but SWEET


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

LOVE the pictures! All the dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Awwwww Ella kinda looks like a baby Dozer!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures!
Looks like Santa was very busy!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Very funny - Santa does not look happy at all!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pictures are all the other dogs your friends dogs?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh no, some of them are, some aren't.


----------

